# V-Groove bits



## Melva (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't understand the sizing on the v-grooves, can someone explain them?

Thank you


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Melva.

As the name implies, the V groove bit is used for cutting a groove in the timber with sharp edges and a point at the bottom. The bit can be bought with different angles so the V can be broader or narrower at the top.

MLCS Dish Cutters, V-Groove, Sign Lettering, Router Letter Template Set, Sign Carving


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Melva and welcome to the Router Forums. We are glad you have chosen to join us.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been looking at sizes for V-groove bits also. In my case I am interested in using the V-Cuts to make boxes that go together with perfectly mitered edges where the boards grain flows around the outside of the box 'intact'.

The MLCS page listing the V-Groove bits that they sell lists their Degree (Angle of cut), their 'Large Diameter', Carbide Height & Shank size.

Shank Size is the simplest thing to cope with. It is the diameter of the part of the bit that actually goes into the router. Most heavy duty routers can use either 1/4" or 1/2" bits. Most 'light duty' or beginner models only use 1/4" bits. The best way to find out which shank sizes your machine can use is to consult the owner's manual.

The angle between the two sides of the V is very important thing for the kind of V grooves I want. It has to be 90 degrees or it won't work for me.

The 'Large Diameter' on this kind of bit is how wide it is at the top of the V. In my case, since I want to cut 3/4" boards in half, the bit I need has to be 1.5" wide. They only had one bit in their list that was large enough, but at 2" wide, it's too big for my taste. I will end up buying it from another vendor.

"Carbide Height" is also important. They are disclosing here how much of the over all bit's tip is suitable for actually cutting the wood. If we were talking about steak knives, the comparison would be 'blade length', which as we know is only part of how long the entire knife is.

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Bill


----------



## Melva (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you all, this definitly helps. I'm glad I found a place where questions are encouraged.


----------

